# Baytown Fish-N-Fest October 17-24, 2009



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

The 23rd Annual Baytown Fish-N-Fest Family Fishing Tournament supporting the Kids Compass Foundation (kidscompassfoundation.org) is set for October 17-24, 2009. The last chance to sign up is at the Fish-N-Fest Kickoff Party which is Friday October 16, 2009 from 6-9:00 p.m. at Eastside Honda. Eastside Honda is located at 12527 I-10 East in Baytown. Telephone number is 281-835-0700. Come out Friday to enjoy food, drinks, information, door prizes, raffles, and good company! 

This event features separate divisions for amateur men and women. The entry fee is a low $40. There are also divisions for junior youth (10 yrs. and younger) and senior youth (11-16 yrs old). The youth still compete for free!

After the kickoff party Friday night, fishing begins at 12:01 am Saturday October 17 and continues until Saturday October 24 at 4:00 pm. As soon as the weigh station closes Saturday the 24th, the Awards Ceremony and Party begins at Reynolds Marine located at 708 North Alexander in Baytown. Telephone number is 281-422-7327.

The weigh station will be open every evening starting at 6 pm and closing at 8pm. On the final day the weigh station opens at 2pm and closes at 4pm. This will be at Reynolds Marine in Baytown also. 

The categories for all divisions are as follows:
Men's
Speckled Trout 1st: $1000 2nd: $250 3rd: $100
Flounder 1st: $250 2nd: $100 3rd: $50
Sand Trout 1st: $150 2nd: $100 3rd: $50
Croaker 1st: $150 2nd: $100 3rd: $50 
Sheepshead 1st: $150 2nd: $100 3rd: $50

Women's
Speckled Trout 1st: $1000 2nd: $250 3rd: $100
Flounder 1st: $250 2nd: $100 3rd: $50
Sand Trout 1st: $150 2nd: $100 3rd: $50
Croaker 1st: $150 2nd: $100 3rd: $50 
Sheepshead 1st: $150 2nd: $100 3rd: $50

There is also a daily big trout winner (adult divisions only) that is worth $50 a day!

The Jr. and Sr. youth will compete for some great prizes for first through third place.

To find out more about the Kids Compass Foundation, please visit www.kidscompassfoundation.org. All proceeds go directly to helping kids!


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

Also, everyday of the tournament an angler can weigh in a slot redfish. For every red you weigh, your name goes into a drawing for some great prizes.

The Jr. and Sr. youth will be fishing for rod and reel combos provided by American Rodsmiths.


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

Link to registration forms and all the rules: http://www.kidscompassfoundation.org/fish-n-fest.htm


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in see you there!!!!


----------

